# Pay-per-view certificate warning



## Boston (Aug 29, 2006)

Before you watch that free movie using the certificate for being a loyal customer or that comes with a promotion: 

Make sure you follow the instructions and order the movie online or by phone with the method of payment being the certificate.


It has been a while since I last used a pay-per-view certificate. At that time you redeemed the certificate after watching the movie. Not reading the directions that came with the recent certificates, I ordered the movie with my remote. There appears to be no way now to apply the certificate to that movie.

I have played CSR roulette (repeated contacts till you get the answer you like) using both the online chat and calling billing. I get the same answer. All PPV sales are final, no credits, no adjustments.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Boston said:


> .... Make sure you follow the instructions ....


 Doh! No kidding?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Boston said:


> ...
> 
> Make sure you follow the instructions ...


What a novel approach.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Boston said:


> Before you watch that free movie using the certificate for being a loyal customer or that comes with a promotion:
> 
> Make sure you follow the instructions and order the movie online or by phone with the method of payment being the certificate.
> 
> ...


so you didn't follow the directions that came with the cert and you want dish to take the charge off? Here's hoping the CSR's stand pat and don't give it to you! It's not Dish's fault you didn't read the directions and they shouldn't have to pay for your mistake.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

To the original poster, thanks for the heads up. I've gotten a few of those certificates over the years and wasn't aware of the change. I have one sitting by the TV now -- will check it.

Nothing irks me more than the condescending comments from some folks about these types of posts. I guess there are people who actually stop and read all the fine print posted on the columns next to the gas pumps everytime they pump gas :sure: or who read every piece of paper that's included with their bank statements, even the obvious marketing materials.  

What would be nice is if the certificates or even the envelope the certificates came in had in large print a message that these certificates have changed, so please check the instructions. Anyway thanks again for the headsup.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you mail the certificates in they will credit your bill even if you don't order a movie. I sent the coupons in and they gave me the credit on my bill even though my phone modem was dead ( I didn't know it when I ordered the movies ) and the credits were on my bill even though the charge for the movie was not because the receiver didn't call in to report it.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

lee635 said:


> ...Nothing irks me more than the condescending comments from some folks about these types of posts. I guess there are people who actually stop and read all the fine print posted on the columns next to the gas pumps everytime they pump gas :sure: or who read every piece of paper that's included with their bank statements, even the obvious marketing materials. ...


I've used a couple of the free certs and was actually able to do it correctly. But if I hadn't, I sure wouldn't be crying to Dish asking for my money back. 
Not reading the rules some times cost you. In this case, I don't think Dish should give him his money back. Period!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

lee635 said:


> .... Nothing irks me more than the condescending comments ....


If you're redeeming a certificate, what possible reason in the world would you have to not read the instructions for redeeming it? It's a no-brainer. Oh, wait ....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Watch out, I am gonna throw another idea out for everyone to ponder...

Put your hard hat on, this is going to blow your mind...

Read your bill every month!

ka-boom.... :lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lee635 said:


> ...I guess there are people who ... who read every piece of paper that's included with their bank statements, even the obvious marketing materials. ...


Why would you read the "obvious marketing materials?"

Oh wait, I read the rest of your post. lol


----------



## Boston (Aug 29, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> If you mail the certificates in they will credit your bill even if you don't order a movie. I sent the coupons in and they gave me the credit on my bill even though my phone modem was dead ( I didn't know it when I ordered the movies ) and the credits were on my bill even though the charge for the movie was not because the receiver didn't call in to report it.


I don't think that will work any more. It seems that they are taking a hard line because of abuse in the past.

Also, there is fine print on what is not covered: sporting events, bill credit, monetary redemption, and ordering by remote control.


----------



## Boston (Aug 29, 2006)

lee635 said:


> To the original poster, thanks for the heads up. I've gotten a few of those certificates over the years and wasn't aware of the change. I have one sitting by the TV now -- will check it.
> 
> Nothing irks me more than the condescending comments from some folks about these types of posts. I guess there are people who actually stop and read all the fine print posted on the columns next to the gas pumps everytime they pump gas :sure: or who read every piece of paper that's included with their bank statements, even the obvious marketing materials.
> 
> What would be nice is if the certificates or even the envelope the certificates came in had in large print a message that these certificates have changed, so please check the instructions. Anyway thanks again for the headsup.


You are welcome. The reason for the post was just so people would not be blind sided by the change.

I had just redeemed some coupons this spring and the process was different. It would be nice if they noted the fact that you cannot use certificates as you order by remote. Especially since they are sending them out to reward long time customers and as part of promotions.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

If you have used PPV certificates in the past, you might not stop and read the fine print. I haven't seen these certs, but they should put that in large print so others don't make the same mistake. Also, for a year after they implemented this practice, they should warn people of the change and give people the credit if they have a valid certificate, call, and recently ordered a qualifying PPV movie. It's just good customer service.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jsk said:


> If you have used PPV certificates in the past, you might not stop and read the fine print. I haven't seen these certs, but they should put that in large print so others don't make the same mistake. Also, for a year after they implemented this practice, they should warn people of the change and give people the credit if they have a valid certificate, call, and recently ordered a qualifying PPV movie. It's just good customer service.


How about the customer taking some responsibility to actually read what they are using (that's right, they don't read when they sign the 2 year contract when they sign up for Dish, so why should they read this!). 
Dish could put it in *BIG, BOLD, 75 SIZED, DIFFERENT COLORED FONT* and people still would complain.
What's to stop me from using the cert then calling in to say "Hey, I didn't know, give me my money back!" eventhough I actually knew the rules? 
You watched the movie and failed to play be the rules set out. Pay for it and move on. I mean hey, you still have the cert to use on another movie, and this time you can do it correctly because you finally read the thing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Slamminc11 said:


> I mean hey, you still have the cert to use on another movie, and this time you can do it correctly because you finally read the thing.


Exactly!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorta takes all the fun outa fine print, doesn't it.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Interesting! I never took advantage of them because the ones I used to get had always said to mail them in. I hate mailing things! I noticed the last one with 2 movies on it said to watch the movie and then go online to get credit after watching them! Makes me wonder what they are really up to if some of us are getting one type and others getting another.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jkane said:


> ... Makes me wonder what they are really up to if some of us are getting one type and others getting another.


Are you really that paranoid? 

For crying out loud, it's a give away to reduce the impact of the rate hike.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> .... it's a give away to reduce the impact of the rate hike. ....


 Are you sure 'bout that?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

l8er said:


> Are you sure 'bout that?


Well, mine says, "Dish Network appreciates your business." I doubt their Business Model calls for sending these out a couple of months after a price increase shows in my statement for any other purpose.

Do you have an explanation? lol

BTW The Gifts do have instructions in large and also bold font proclaiming, "Redeem your Pay-Per-View Certificates online!" Instructions follow. To suggest that Dish was trying some kind of stunt by changing the method of certificate redemption is ridiculous.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Slamminc11 said:


> I've used a couple of the free certs and was actually able to do it correctly. But if I hadn't, I sure wouldn't be crying to Dish asking for my money back.
> Not reading the rules some times cost you. In this case, I don't think Dish should give him his money back. Period!


why should not reading the directions void a certificate? the guy is still entitled to use them for future movie purchases since they were never applied to his account no?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Deke Rivers said:


> why should not reading the directions void a certificate? the guy is still entitled to use them for future movie purchases since they were never applied to his account no?


No one suggested otherwise - certainly not the slamminc11 quote you cited.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Deke Rivers said:


> why should not reading the directions void a certificate? the guy is still entitled to use them for future movie purchases since they were never applied to his account no?


umm, where do I say void the cert? I said they shouldn't give them their money back, nothing about voiding their cert. And if you actually would have continued reading the thread, you would actually have seen where I stated (post 14, you can't miss it. It has big pink letters and numbers in it) that they still had the cert to use on another PPV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's stay on the topic of PPV certs and not make personal comments.
Thanks!


----------

